# Frustrating trip today



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I got the boat on the river at 10:30 this morning.I was anchored up in a spot I had marked FISH! 3 rods were out,nothing hitting. 10:50 a FLEET of about 10-12 LARGE cabin cruisers came down river blowing horns, each had a load of children on board. They churned up the river ,I noticed I was drifting so had to get my lines in from tangling,not easy with the boat rocking from the waves. I wanted to fish down rive so I had to wait until the FLEET was far down river so I could fish peace.

I marked fish where I wanted to fish, once again the current was too much for my anchor.lines got snagged so had to fight that at the same time the boat was drifting! Had the whole trip go like that . when I head for the ramp the FLEET was sitting right above the ramp,made getting my boat on the trailer a difficult task,but finally go it done! No BITES just problems the whole trip.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Eh, gotta take the good with the bad buddy. I've been there though. Marking tons of fish and cant get em to bite! makes me wish I knew how to throw my cast net better lol.. See what they are at least!


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Norm, are you putting enough anchor rope out on the front anchor? I never use a back anchor much anymore, a drift sock was the best money I've spent so far. Once you drop the front anchor the put the sock in the back. The sock pulls you tight with the current. It works so good you wont believe it...A barge wave wont even budge it if there's enough front anchor rope out with it and as long as there's some current.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The up river wind caused the boat to turn since I was setting in an eddy to get takeaway from the current. Till the wind came up the boat was sitting just the way I wanted.catfish could get tangle up in the drift sock bad enough with a anchor rope.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Norb, I run 1 or 2 driftsocks anytime we anchor. I have not had any problems with a catfish getting into them at all. Like 33 said let out more anchor rob. if current blowing up river harder than the current is pulling your drift socks or you in a eddy then just toss a back anchor.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am going to add 5# dumbbell weight a few feet above the anchor to help it dig into the bottom better. Whenever there is an up river wind I drop the back anchor.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Norb, do you use s section of chain in front of your anchor. That helps the anchor bite better and offers little water resistance, unlike a bulky barbell. If you already use chain, never mind.
I saw lots of marks on the finder last Friday night when I was out and only managed one little channel. Spawn? Didn't seem to be any activity anywhere I tried. Normally don't get skunked on the river and a one-fish night is unusual as well.
I'm headed down tonight to see what I can dredge up. Hopefully I can find something hungry.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

UFM82 said:


> Norb, do you use s section of chain in front of your anchor. That helps the anchor bite better and offers little water resistance, unlike a bulky barbell. If you already use chain, never mind.
> I saw lots of marks on the finder last Friday night when I was out and only managed one little channel. Spawn? Didn't seem to be any activity anywhere I tried. Normally don't get skunked on the river and a one-fish night is unusual as well.
> I'm headed down tonight to see what I can dredge up. Hopefully I can find something hungry.


good advice on the chain. I use about 8' of 3/8 chain then let out about 5 times the depth of the water to hold in river current and wind. normally on erie I let out at least 3 times the depth but in river current I let out more rope. good luck next time on getting anchored and catching fish.
sherman


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup having a solid anchor is key. I use the Neversnag models and love them do a youtube search on them to see how they work when snagged 
Also yup the channel and blues are on spawn. Todays Swocc tourney at New Richmond yielded lots of smaller blues and a few small flatheads but barely any channels. Big fish was a 22 lb blue. We had an 18 lber and two or three in the mid teens but then went down quickly. 15 teams and we got 3 rd. Only 4 fish equalling 40 lbs. winner had 5 for 56 lbs. lots of empty water out there right now


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I forgot about the tournament or I would have been there for the weigh in. At leaded you caught some decent size number of fish. I just stayed inside due to the heat did not think about anything going on outside. Thanks for the update


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

if my anchor don't bite i'll add 10 or 15 feet of line out and that usually does the trick, I never have any issues. Most of the time lack of rope out is the problem.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree with Salmonid - I use Richter anchors and have never had a problem with them holding, or getting them free.
The windsock idea sounds like a good one.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I did find a 3 ft . Section of chain and about 30 ft of rope. So last evening when it cooled of a little I added those on to my anchor set up
I do think the rope was tied off too tight before the anchor grabbed. So hopefully no more problem on furniture trips!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Norb: Sorry to go off-topic but earlier this year you said you were going to Guntersville.
How did you do at Guntersville.
We were at Pickwick from April 10-29 and catching channel cats on grubs/lizards while fishing for bass.
Pickwick tailwater was (and always is) loaded with skippies.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

BMustang said:


> Norb: Sorry to go off-topic but earlier this year you said you were going to Guntersville.
> How did you do at Guntersville.
> We were at Pickwick from April 10-29 and catching channel cats on grubs/lizards while fishing for bass.
> Pickwick tailwater was (and always is) loaded with skippies.


We did terrible I caught 2 l m bass only 1 was a keeper
I did catch a small Channel cat . Guys I went with said it was there worse trips. Never had time to try for Skipjacks down there.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

nlcatfish said:


> We did terrible I caught 2 l m bass only 1 was a keeper
> I did catch a small Channel cat . Guys I went with said it was there worse trips. Never had time to try for Skipjacks down there.


Long way to go for two largemouth bass.
I fish Pickwick (which is on the Tennessee River chain the same as Guntersviille) for three weeks each spring and normally do quite well there in April.
Unfortunately for you, I missed the guys who catch and package skipjacks this year. They were there a week before I arrived.
Here is a link to my 2016 Pickwick report:http://www.bmustangs.com/PickwickLakeTripReport-Spring-2016.html
http://www.bmustangs.com/PickwickLakeTripReport-Spring-2016.html


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I had hoped to get to fish for Skipjacks but or cabin wad about 30 miles north of the dam. We were in Scottboro .


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

nlcatfish said:


> I had hoped to get to fish for Skipjacks but or cabin wad about 30 miles north of the dam. We were in Scottboro .


Gotcha, we stay a mile from the Pickwick tailwater.


----------

